

Ask HN: Why is the pricing page the most common call to action? - redguava

I am just wondering why most standard web 2.0 websites have the main call to action button on the homepage send the visitor to the pricing page?<p>This is assuming a pretty typical navigation structure for the site that includes a tour page. Even though ultimately you want the visitor to hit the pricing page and sign up, I would have thought the conversion rate would be higher if they went via the tour page first.<p>Why do people not have the tour page as the main call to action, with the tour page then trying to funnel them to the pricing page?<p>A good example is 37signals and http://www.basecamphq.com<p>Is this just a case of everyone following without questioning, or is there some solid logic/evidence behind it?
======
steventruong
I can't speak for everyone but most people should or hopefully do split
testing (A/B testing) to figure out what is the best conversion rate for their
landing page. It's the only best way to know what is optimal (or most
optimal).

